# Pup still not housetrained



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm really fed up now 

Brambles now 6 months old and for nearly a whole week I thought I'd cracked it - not one wee in the house - but so far today 2 in the house. Its starting to drive me mad!! 

Just don't get it. She was clean and dry overnight from about 3 months old so no problem with bladder I think. I'm still doing the "take her out every hour/after eating/after sleeping". I've never told her off (just count to 10 in head!) for doing it in house. She gets treats and loads of mad praise when she does it in garden. She gets really excited herself when shes done it too!

Archie was trained by about 4/5 months old. Am I expecting too much?? 

Appreciate any help or tips. Thanks


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,

It took trev to about 8 months to be fully houstrained, don't worry thought you will get there!! I'm sorry I can't offer much advice, one day it just sort of clicked with him, and he never went in the house again....Don't loose faith, you'll get there in the end!!

ju xxx


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for reply. Maybe if we didn't have Archie to compare her with I wouldn't be so bothered and would just accept it takes this long! :001_unsure:


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

dottycon said:


> I'm really fed up now
> 
> Brambles now 6 months old and for nearly a whole week I thought I'd cracked it - not one wee in the house - but so far today 2 in the house. Its starting to drive me mad!!
> 
> ...


Hiya. If you're still struggling, I would introduce a crate for times that you cannot supervise the dog. This normally stops it straight away.

Nick


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

bambam was 6months on suday and we are still getting there with her some days no accidents and others she will have a couple it just takes time, some dogs click quickly others it takes time. just stick with it x


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Nick Jones said:


> Hiya. If you're still struggling, I would introduce a crate for times that you cannot supervise the dog. This normally stops it straight away.


Thanks for reply.

Think she sort of uses the kitchen as a crate!! What I mean is thats where she sleeps (with other dog Archie) and doesn't wee/poo in there and is clean and dry overnight. Its when she's in other rooms. She follows me everywhere but I can just take eyes of her for few seconds and she's weed even if she's done one outside 15 mins before! 

Fingers crossed - no accidents today :thumbup: but we did spend most of afternoon outside!


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

AlexT said:


> bambam was 6months on suday and we are still getting there with her some days no accidents and others she will have a couple it just takes time, some dogs click quickly others it takes time. just stick with it x


Thanks for reply. Good to know its not just us!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

dottycon said:


> I'm really fed up now
> 
> Brambles now 6 months old and for nearly a whole week I thought I'd cracked it - not one wee in the house - but so far today 2 in the house. Its starting to drive me mad!!
> 
> ...


Ime watching these replies with interest i have a7mth springer and she is a nightmare if you put her out and command "molly wee" she will be out there obliging, but in the house she just gets down and wees she has no idea how to let us know she wants to go so wondering if she just thinks she only has to do it outside when we open the door and command her to, or is it a girl thing our other dogs are boys and were no problem, ime at a lost. Obviously i cant be any help to you but just to let you know your not alone. As amatter of interest what breed is your dog?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Toff was a nightmare to housetrain , it seemed like he just didnt _want_ to get it right ... but eventually he did , when he was 7 and a half months old  ... then he regressed again at 11 months old (thankfully only for a few days) when he hit the 'kevin' stage 
Gypsy on the other hand has been a dream ... we got her at 10 weeks old (she's nearly 6 months old now) and I can count on the fingers of both hands the amount of accidents she has had in the house ... there again they do say girls are smarter


----------



## tracie (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi
Can completley understand where you are coming from; 
our pup is nearly four months and knows that straight after food he goes out to do his business but..............still thinks its ok to do it in the house as well. I think we made a rod for our own back as we started with paper and so he obviously thinks it is ok to go on the floor. I am confused though because some people say don't tell them off just put them outside others say you should tell them off so they know its wrong! Which have other people found to be the best method as I'm confused and fed up with cleaning up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

tracie said:


> Hi
> Can completley understand where you are coming from;
> our pup is nearly four months and knows that straight after food he goes out to do his business but..............still thinks its ok to do it in the house as well. I think we made a rod for our own back as we started with paper and so he obviously thinks it is ok to go on the floor. I am confused though because some people say don't tell them off just put them outside others say you should tell them off so they know its wrong! Which have other people found to be the best method as I'm confused and fed up with cleaning up!


If you catch them mid wee then you can say NO or EH EH and then take them straight outside but if they have already done it and walked away there is no point telling them off just clean it up and say nothing. 4 Months is still very young.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I know its annoying but his only a pup

go back to the start out every hour on the dot & lots of treats and praise when he goes.

It can take up to 12months for some breeds!


----------



## tracie (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks - just didn't know how we were going to get him to understand that it was ok to go in the house - now its not. I guess that must be very confusing to a pup. Its just really frustrating when you stand out outside for ages walking round, praising him for doing something outside and thinking thats it and then 15 mins later he goes again but its all in the house. We are looking for signs etc like running to the door but half the time he only wants to go into the garden to run around and pick up things to eat. I have taken to putting him on a flexi and only letting him off once hes done something. I hope thats the right thing to do.


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Ime watching these replies with interest i have a7mth springer and she is a nightmare if you put her out and command "molly wee" she will be out there obliging, but in the house she just gets down and wees she has no idea how to let us know she wants to go so wondering if she just thinks she only has to do it outside when we open the door and command her to, or is it a girl thing our other dogs are boys and were no problem, ime at a lost. Obviously i cant be any help to you but just to let you know your not alone. As amatter of interest what breed is your dog?


Glad to know I'm not alone!!

Sounds silly but it wasn't till I read yours that I clicked - Bramble doesn't let us know when she needs to go out either! I can have the door open so she could go out any time and she will not take herself out to wee/poo! Like you say it's only when we take her out  So how do we get our dogs to realise they have to go outside??? Or make Bramble realise just being out of the kitchen is not outside (she doesn't do it in the kitchen even overnight)

Like you our boy Archie was no trouble at all. Bramble is a min Schnauzer cross min Poodle.


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

tracie said:


> Hi
> Can completely understand where you are coming from;
> our pup is nearly four months and knows that straight after food he goes out to do his business but..............still thinks its ok to do it in the house as well. I think we made a rod for our own back as we started with paper and so he obviously thinks it is ok to go on the floor. I am confused though because some people say don't tell them off just put them outside others say you should tell them off so they know its wrong! Which have other people found to be the best method as I'm confused and fed up with cleaning up!


Using paper or pads in the home is counter productive in my experience and generally a lazy approach. At what point should the pup understand it's not acceptable to toilet in the home? This method confuses the dog in my experience.

Don't tell the pup off for indoor toileting, just a short interrupting sound is sufficient, and then place outside...it maybe too late by then of course.

Personally with a new pup I always take two weeks off work as a family so we can all bond and get this sorted. By the end we are all sorted and the dog sits by the back door asking to go out.

People are so reluctant to use crates sensibly during this time that they can have issues as a result.

Nick


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

dottycon said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone!!
> 
> Sounds silly but it wasn't till I read yours that I clicked - Bramble doesn't let us know when she needs to go out either! I can have the door open so she could go out any time and she will not take herself out to wee/poo! Like you say it's only when we take her out  So how do we get our dogs to realise they have to go outside??? Or make Bramble realise just being out of the kitchen is not outside (she doesn't do it in the kitchen even overnight)
> 
> Like you our boy Archie was no trouble at all. Bramble is a min Schnauzer cross min Poodle.


Shes done it again:mad2:. Dont know what Archie did but our other dogs pawed the door or whined, Molly just . . . . ..well wees


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Cassie was dry for the last few days and then today wee's x2 in the house with no warning!!! I also took holiday when we got her and am working my hubby's days off so she is never alone but does not seem to have made any difference:sad:


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> Using paper or pads in the home is counter productive in my experience and generally a lazy approach. At what point should the pup understand it's not acceptable to toilet in the home? This method confuses the dog in my experience.
> 
> Don't tell the pup off for indoor toileting, just a short interrupting sound is sufficient, and then place outside...it maybe too late by then of course.
> 
> ...


I was considering crate training for my new pup (due home in about 6 weeks). Previously i'd taught my Yorkie to go outside without the use of the crate but no paper either. He was a quick learner and eventually looked at the door to let me know he needed the loo. Knowing all dogs i different i wasn't sure which approach to take but thanks to you and this advice..... crate training it will be.....

Many thanks Nick 

I'll know who to ask advise from now lol :thumbup:


----------



## roadshredder (Mar 27, 2008)

w have recently taken on a 10 month old bitch and she has been 'abusing' the carpets! we just say 'no' in a stern voice and take her outside, the last few times have been fater she has been outside first thing aswell which is frustrating, i think persistence is the key, they will get it in the end


----------



## bella7 (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought Zac would never get there either but I bought a crate and it's the best £40 I've spent. Luckily he took to it no bother even though he was 16 weeks when I bought it. We went from getting up every morning to a pile of poo and wee to nothing straight away I was amazed. Now whenever I'm busy and he's not in the garden (he loves to play out for hours!) he goes in the crate with a few of his toys and a chew bone and he's quite happy. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Shes done it again:mad2:. Dont know what Archie did but our other dogs pawed the door or whined, Molly just . . . . ..well wees


Oh no!! Same here - we had 2 accidents yesterday.  We've been waiting till shes trained before replacing a rug but can't yet, its been spot cleaned that many times there are more lighter patches than original colour!

Archie will sit at the back door and if we aren't in the kitchen he just comes and looks at us and we know that means I want out! He's been like that since about 5 months.

Thanks everyone for responding but I can honestly say I do all suggested (except use a crate but as mentioned before our kitchen is like her crate and she never goes in there). Bramble has never yet sat at the door wanting out we just have to keep taking her.

I work from home and am here all day with them so I have been very consistent. I suppose its just fingers crossed it will click soon! :001_unsure:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

If you see a thread saying CLICKED!!!!!!! that will be me, but dont hold your breath.


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Hardly dare say it but ...... no accidents today!! :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

dottycon said:


> Hardly dare say it but ...... no accidents today!! :thumbup 1::thumb up 1:


I accept your point re the kitchen being a 'crate', but a true crate will give you much more control at other times when you are not in attendance.

If it gets better without then great, but otherwise a crate (and sensible use of) can fast track the dog.

The issue of correcting puppies came up earlier. The idea of ignoring the bad and rewarding the good is a fundamentally good idea. As previously stated, I just use an interruption sound such as 'Ah-Ah!' and then remove the dog to the garden to finish (if I catch it in time!) to reward and praise lavishly. Lavishly...a great word. Puppies are much more resilient to correction than you might think. Of course, at no time is it necessary to get into shouting or harsh handling...that's different all together. You're looking to build a relationship based on trust and respect.

However, I am keen that pups are given clear direction for other less easy to ignore behaviours such as jumping up (not funny with a labrador for example) or biting. I do many puppy visits whereby puppy biting is common, and they are having difficulties in stopping it. Quite honestly, a house line on the dog and a short correction is often all that is needed to stop it there and then. There you have it, nice and simple, the dog understands this too.

HTH,

Nick


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with nick to ignore completely, to me is getting no message over to the pup at all, but making some reference to a pup or a dog of any age doing wrong as long (as its not harsh and frightening) is getting the message across.:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

If the pup is going in certain areas repeatedly, you may have success with this product I have had good feedback from this product.


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks again for replies.

No, Bramble seems to just go anywhere. 

Did really well yesterday, no accidents at all but this morning ................ nipped out for 10 mins, took her in garden when got back, she did a wee. Then we all (Archie included!) went upstairs and she started weeing on landing. I did the AH AH!, picked her up mid wee and took her outside. She didn't do any more outside.

Is that right way - should I have kept her outside till she did do something? Don't think there was any more to come out!!!


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

dottycon said:


> Thanks again for replies.
> 
> No, Bramble seems to just go anywhere.
> 
> ...


You might think I'm a kill joy, but she should not be going anywhere except the kitchen at this time. When you bring her into the lounge for example in the evening, I would have a training line on her to allow swift interruption and removal. Yes Ah'Ah! is fine. They will often stop once you do this due to the interruption, and then ideally finish outside.

Can you see that your liberty to her too early is making life hard for yourself? 

She will be a member of the team, but later on once she has proved herself 

Nick


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Nick Jones said:


> You might think I'm a kill joy, but she should not be going anywhere except the kitchen at this time.
> Can you see that your liberty to her too early is making life hard for yourself?
> 
> Nick


Oh dear, so thats where I've gone wrong. Find it really hard to leave her in kitchen on her own . Its no problem if I go out but I work from home so Archie always comes upstairs and sits in office with me so I just let Bramble come too!

Before I let her into rest of house I always take her out for wee in garden but obviously, this isn't working.

Just to make sure I get it right, I just keep her in the kitchen and keep taking her out usual times until she's housetrained?

Thanks again, by the way, for advice


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

dottycon said:


> Oh dear, so that's where I've gone wrong. Find it really hard to leave her in kitchen on her own . Its no problem if I go out but I work from home so Archie always comes upstairs and sits in office with me so I just let Bramble come too!
> 
> Before I let her into rest of house I always take her out for wee in garden but obviously, this isn't working.
> 
> ...


A sense of balance as with all things can help a good deal.

I would be keen for the pup to be able to cope for periods of an hour or more and be left in the kitchen at times yes. I also work from home, so can identify with your quandary. You may be in danger of creating a pup that cannot cope away from you?

Bramble the pup can only come up when: You have the ability to watch every step she takes, and can observe her very closely. A house line on her may help.

She is placed in a crate upstairs as she rests (garden and walks should be the place for romping and toileting). Or if not crated, placed on a lead and fix that back to a wall hook, or heavy furniture. The more controlling and closely you watch her now will pay dividends sooner. :thumbs up:

Hope that sounds 'doable' for you.

Cheers, keep up the good work!

Nick


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, definately doable. Have started today. Out for walk, then kitchen, play and run round garden and shes now in kitchen while I work (and have a peek on here!!) 

I have noticed that this past week or so when I leave she seems to "create" more. Only a minute of yelping but she didn't used to, so again, think you're right!! 

Thanks again, will stick to it and let you know how I get on


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

dottycon said:


> Thanks again for replies.
> 
> No, Bramble seems to just go anywhere.
> 
> ...


Hi its me again, it sounds as though you are talking about molly that is exactly what she would do, and has many times ime just at a loss what to do with her.


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Hi its me again, it sounds as though you are talking about molly that is exactly what she would do, and has many times ime just at a loss what to do with her.


hello again! How is Molly getting on? As you can see, I've started following Nicks advice today and, touch wood, nothing in house. Bramble was fine staying in kitchen for about an hour each time when I couldn't watch her like a hawk.

She's now in lounge with me and I'm watching!!

Good luck


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

dottycon said:


> hello again! How is Molly getting on? As you can see, I've started following Nicks advice today and, touch wood, nothing in house. Bramble was fine staying in kitchen for about an hour each time when I couldn't watch her like a hawk.
> 
> She's now in lounge with me and I'm watching!!
> 
> Good luck


Puppies = Eyes needed in back of head! 

Goodnight.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

dottycon said:


> hello again! How is Molly getting on? As you can see, I've started following Nicks advice today and, touch wood, nothing in house. Bramble was fine staying in kitchen for about an hour each time when I couldn't watch her like a hawk.
> 
> She's now in lounge with me and I'm watching!!
> 
> Good luck


3DAYS AND NO WEES, ime so pleased, but still cant relax everything we do seems t revolve around mollys wees:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

heavy molly said:


> 3DAYS AND NO WEES, me so pleased, but still cant relax everything we do seems t revolve around molly's wees:001_ rolleyes:


Well that is very encouraging well done.

You can see I expect that with a little more time to watch over the weekend things will improve due to vigilance.
Be prepared for little set backs, but take them in your stride.

Well done again!


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> 3DAYS AND NO WEES, ime so pleased, but still cant relax everything we do seems t revolve around mollys wees:001_rolleyes:


Great! Us too - 4 days and counting!!


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Nick Jones said:


> Well that is very encouraging well done.
> 
> You can see I expect that with a little more time to watch over the weekend things will improve due to vigilance.
> Be prepared for little set backs, but take them in your stride.
> ...


Thanks Nick, great advice given and, fingers crossed, seems to be working! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

When we first had Holly we only allowed her in the living room as thats where her crate is because the kitchen was too cold for. She progressed to being allowed into the kitchen,but she is not allowed up the stairs at all. If I go upstairs for a short time she is left loose but if I go upstairs or out for a length of time she happily goes in her crate. We have never had any accidents in the house and she is now 14 months old.


----------



## Elbert (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello.

I'm having the same problem with Ritchie. I have tried to take him out after every meal and, even though he goes when taken outside, I still can't keep him from pooing in the kitchen!!. I've heard that spraying white vinegar on the area where one doesn't want the puppy to poo is a solution for this but so far I've had no results.

Does anybody have any advise on this? I think my wife is going to kick me and the puppy out if the house unless we can come up with a solution fast 

Thanks..


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

Are you crating the pup when you are not able to supervise?


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

dottycon said:


> Thanks Nick, great advice given and, fingers crossed, seems to be working! :thumbup1:


That's great well done. Hope it continues and that you've found the right balance now.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> Well that is very encouraging well done.
> 
> You can see I expect that with a little more time to watch over the weekend things will improve due to vigilance.
> Be prepared for little set backs, but take them in your stride.
> ...


Your advice has been brilliant, thanyou so much


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

You're very welcome


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i can't be bothred to read through this entire thread but i can say dont lose hope it will get easier.

Mika is only 14 weeks old and he is sort of getting the hang of it. The only thing that he hasn't figured out is when the back door is wide open and i'm not in the room with him he can go out when he needs to make a doodle or a poop. He does his business in the house when the back door is wide open when i'm not there - so frustrating. For a clever dog he can be kind of dumb sometimes.

Don't lose hope - keep rewarding good behaviour and ignore bad behaviour. He'll get it soon. I hope Mika does! Good luck hon


----------



## lemsip-lou (Mar 17, 2009)

im having the same trouble with my 5 month old pup but worse  she go where ever she wants and very rarely does anything outside we have been doing the take her out every hour and after meals etc but just doesnt seem to get it my other dog took a long time but did go outside as well just wondering if anyone has any advice? should i invest in a crate?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

lemsip lou are you addicted to lemsip  He he


----------



## lemsip-lou (Mar 17, 2009)

no not addicted to lemsip it would make more sense if i was :lol: just a name given to me at school and its stuck ever since


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Kay2008 said:


> No, you shouldn't tell them off. I know some people say you should (I've had close friends tell me this too), but in my opinion these are words from inexperienced puppy owners, or who have been taught wrong themselves.
> 
> You really shouldn't be telling your puppy/dog off for anything. You should ignore undesirable behaviour and REWARD good behaviour. Alot of the time people tend to focus more on the bad behaviour (I know, it's hard at the time not to)... but really, it can cause problems later on. Try and stay calm and ignore bad behaviour and make sure you praise/reward good behaviour.
> I'm not saying ignore your puppy when he does a wee indoors, that's different. If you catch your puppy mid flow, then say a sharp "ah!" or "no!"... not shouting, getting angry or smacking. After the "ah!" quickly pick your pup up and take them to the correct toilet area. Praise if they managed to finish/go there.
> ...


I know there are so many people say crating is great for toilet training and so many people cant be wrong, but as you can see from my postings we have had a nightmare toilet training our puppy and still not quite there yet she is our 3rd springer pup the other 2 were brilliant and she is the only one we had a crate for, must be coincidental maybe she would have been rubbish at it anyway:laugh:, bless her


----------



## Victorio (Feb 18, 2009)

You can tell them off but only if you catch them doing it and it's instant. Gently show your disapproval, then put them outside straight away with whatever command you use. Often its two steps forward one step back.


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Almost daren't say it but...........8 days and no accidents!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

BRILL!!!!!!! same here wooohoooo, well done Brambles and Molly uuurrrrr sooooo clever ( ABOUT TIME THO):Yawn:


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought if you catch the dog in the act you should show your disaproval but if you didn't see them do it it's pointless as they don't understand what they did wrong! After reading all of these posts i'm a little less worried that my 9 and half week old puppy hasn't got it yet! the thought of doing this for another 4mths is a bit worrying though!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

trabonita said:


> I thought if you catch the dog in the act you should show your disaproval but if you didn't see them do it it's pointless as they don't understand what they did wrong! After reading all of these posts i'm a little less worried that my 9 and half week old puppy hasn't got it yet! the thought of doing this for another 4mths is a bit worrying though!


Mine was the post before yours celebrating Mollys success she is just 8mths its taken so long but dont worry my other 2 had it sorted by 12 weeks. Dont know what shes been playing at.


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Feeling a bit down now. Have had Cassie for 10 weeks. Took 2 weeks hols when we first got her-i also work part-time and am working hubby's days off so she is not left for long periods (have a crate for her). I have virtually lived in the kitchen-diner with her and have done EVERYTHING suggested. She has never poohed in the house. We take her out on waking, after eating or playing and every 30 mins or so. We praise her when she does it outside and just say NO when she does it inside But I think it has just been good luck when she goes outside. She still has accidents without any warning eg sniffing or circling. Tonight took her outside for a long wee. 10 mins later she wee'd in the kitchen. Don't know what else to do. Feel I will never see my living room again as don't trust Cassie in there-let her in yesterday as she had been dry the day before and she wee'd straight away. HELP!!!!!!!!:mad2:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Neither of my two, 7 and 9 months, will let me know if they need to go out. If the back door is shut they wee next to it!
So Im off to Argos to buy a dog flap today!!LOL


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I think that was the problem with Mollys delay she never made any indication that she wanted to go out, as with the others they either whined or pawed the door,so if i didnt spot her walk up to the door she would just wee, i never told her off at first because i thought it was my fault,so she obviously thought it was ok to wee on the floor by the door.


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Deb said:


> Feeling a bit down now. Have had Cassie for 10 weeks. Took 2 weeks hols when we first got her-i also work part-time and am working hubby's days off so she is not left for long periods (have a crate for her). I have virtually lived in the kitchen-diner with her and have done EVERYTHING suggested. She has never poohed in the house. We take her out on waking, after eating or playing and every 30 mins or so. We praise her when she does it outside and just say NO when she does it inside But I think it has just been good luck when she goes outside. She still has accidents without any warning eg sniffing or circling. Tonight took her outside for a long wee. 10 mins later she wee'd in the kitchen. Don't know what else to do. Feel I will never see my living room again as don't trust Cassie in there-let her in yesterday as she had been dry the day before and she wee'd straight away. HELP!!!!!!!!:mad2:


When you catch her and tell her NO do you take her outside straight away to finish off? Even if she doesn't do more you are telling her no to inside and then straight away showing her where she should go by giving her command (I say wee wee!) outside?


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep-always take her out afterwards. She was dry yesterday but had been in the garden most of the day as the weather was good.


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

Deb said:


> Yep-always take her out afterwards. She was dry yesterday but had been in the garden most of the day as the weather was good.


Oh dear, really don't have any ideas, hopefully someone else will come on with helpful suggestions. As you can see, we had problems with Bramble but, unlike yours, she never went in the kitchen.

Sorry - not much help!


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

If I see my puppy peeing I shout 'no' which usually stops him mid flow, I quickly pick him up and take him to the garden to finish the wee and then i praise him and give him a treat, if I don't see him wee in the house there is no point telling him off as he won't have a clue what your angry for, puppies apparently have short memories when it comes to this, my pup is only 10wks though!


----------



## Paula anne (Mar 9, 2009)

I've had our 10 wk old pup for a few wks and first we kept her in the kitchen, so if she messed it would ruin anything, i've never used newspaper as i think it confuses them cos the aim of it is to get them to toilet outside.

I just took pup out every hour or so and when she made whimpering noises. it has been constant and routine that has helped though we have an odd accident but it is ignored and pup is placed outside and told to go wee wee's.


----------

